# macbook or surface pro 3



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

thinking of getting a new laptop for quotes pictures and sketch up.anyone getting the new surface pro


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Get the MacBook Air. You will thank me many times.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I would def get the surface pro over the mac. It's a slick bit of kit.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I would def get the surface pro over the mac. It's a slick bit of kit.


0ne vote for each hey


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Pro 3...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

MacBook.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Pro 3 (Can't stand the even split... :whistling)


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Pro 3


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You really need to use both to realize how much better the surface pro is. Its a powerful bit of kit for its size. Even my surface pro runs sketchup and photoshop great so the pro 3 will have zero issues with anything you want to run. Its stupidly compact too.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

For what it's worth, there's now a promo where you can trade an Air in for a new Surface.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> For what it's worth, there's now a promo where you can trade an Air in for a new Surface.


The problem with deals like that is they can sell them for more used privately. I sold my wife's iPhone 4 for $400 a year ago. Its crazy what people pay for used apple kit. I could understand it if they were a higher quality superior product but they are made in the same factory's the samsung, Nokia, windows phones are made. My surface pro prob only worth $300 2 years old even though it blows the air away in features and what it does.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Get the Mac. You have very few viruses to worry about and it is extremely light weight.


----------



## Mr. Direct (Mar 26, 2014)

Funny I actually played with both just a few days back at Best Buy....I'm definitely going with the Pro 3.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Aint as light weight or slim as the Surface pro. There's really no comparison between the two. The surface pro destroys the Air

WEIGHT:
Surface Pro 3 / 800g (+295g TypeCover=1095g)
Macbook Air 11 / 1.08kg

RES:
Surface Pro 3 / 2160*1440
Macbook Air 11 / 1366*768

THICKNESS:
Surface Pro 3 / 9.1mm (4.8mm TypeCover=13.9mm)
Macbook Air 11 / 17mm

BATTERY LIFE (OFFICAL):
Surface Pro 3 / 9H
Macbook Air 11 / 9H


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

More usable apps on the surface, and its also a tablet- AIR is not. It currently has no touch screen support- Its not usable as a tablet form- hey, can I sketch? Well, not without a mouse. 

What if Im doing a walk through- can I take a pic and annotate it? Eh, again, doable, but think about the work flow process. 

Will it last me though the day? 

how easy is it to do a presentation? Can I flip the screen? Show clients? what if they want to flip back and forth? Now they have to use a mouse. 

If I hadn't gotten the samsung note 10.1 as a gift, I most certainly would have gotten a surface.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Macbook air = ryobi.
Surface pro = mafell. 
End of story.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Macbook air = ryobi. Surface pro = mafell. End of story.


really


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

bbgcarpentry said:


> really


Use both then come back and let us know if you agree.


----------



## Deuce88 (Dec 19, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Use both then come back and let us know if you agree.


Buy the Surface if you like Windows. The Mac OS is based on UNIX and syncs with other Apple products like your iPhone or or office computer.
If I take a photo of a job it automatically transfers to my office computer.
Emails and texts work the same way.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Deuce88 said:


> Buy the Surface if you like Windows. The Mac OS is based on UNIX and syncs with other Apple products like your iPhone or or office computer. If I take a photo of a job it automatically transfers to my office computer. Emails and texts work the same way.


It does the same thing on windows with my apple devices. its a myth that you need an Apple system to do this. its called iCloud control panel if I remember correctly. Anything stored on the cloud is available on my windows system exactly how it is on OSX. 

Again use both like a few of us have and come back and let us know what you think.


----------



## Constructive (Jul 19, 2014)

I've been using Macs for more than 10 years. They are extremely reliable, very durable, and the running costs (OS updates, not having to buy anti-virus software, etc.) are definitely lower. Also, the fact that you don't have anywhere near as many crashes helps with productivity. Who wants to deal with a blue screen of death when you really need to get a report done?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Constructive said:


> I've been using Macs for more than 10 years. They are extremely reliable, very durable, and the running costs (OS updates, not having to buy anti-virus software, etc.) are definitely lower. Also, the fact that you don't have anywhere near as many crashes helps with productivity. Who wants to deal with a blue screen of death when you really need to get a report done?


Here we go again. So please explain in more detail about how anti virus costs more on OC than Mac and show me where Apple advise not to run anti virus. Also show me proof of Mac's not crashing as much as PC's. I have never had one crash in the last 7 years on my current PC's. I have due to issues I caused but not due to the system its self. Also Mac's do crash so perhaps you could show me proof of them not crashing.


----------



## Constructive (Jul 19, 2014)

I didn't say they Macs never crash, just that in my experience they don't crash as much as Windows. Are they perfect? Nope. Do I think Apple's ecosystem is better than what Windows, or Google for that matter, offers? Yep.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Constructive said:


> I didn't say they Macs never crash, just that in my experience they don't crash as much as Windows. Are they perfect? Nope. Do I think Apple's ecosystem is better than what Windows, or Google for that matter, offers? Yep.


You didn't answer any off my questions? 

What makes Apples ecosystem better than Googles or Microsoft's?


----------



## Constructive (Jul 19, 2014)

Does anyone else offer the same kind of integration? Case in point: Continuity and Handoff between iOS 8 and Yosemite?


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Constructive said:


> Does anyone else offer the same kind of integration? Case in point: Continuity and Handoff between iOS 8 and Yosemite?


As it is not released yet that is not really valid


----------



## Constructive (Jul 19, 2014)

Nothing similar announced at Google IO or Microsoft Build this year. And it'll be released in a couple of months, so if it isn't valid now, it will be soon.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Constructive said:


> Nothing similar announced at Google IO or Microsoft Build this year. And it'll be released in a couple of months, so if it isn't valid now, it will be soon.


So your making an assumption about something you have never used and already think its better than anything else on the market lol. You are a true fanboy. 

By the way I seen what they are offering in the integration between the 2 when its released. That hotspot feature they keep advertising is amazing. Being able to use your iPhone as a hotspot on your Mac. That's some ground breaking tech right there lol

Being able to use your Mac to Make a call is pretty sweet too. I'm surprised no one ever thought about making a bit of software that can do that. 

Last but not least being able to continue working on a file when you leave your laptop/desktop is on a revolutionize mobile computing. There's been so many times I wished I could have loaded up the same file I was working on at home then on the train load it right back up and continue viewing/working on it. I might invent something called the cloud to make this possible. 

Lol fanboyz


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

zzzzzzz......


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TWhite said:


> zzzzzzz......


I know right. I thought the same thing when Apple were going on about the integration between the 2 myself.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol I actually the Apple idea because it will be tested and work.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

will it also store files locally like dropbox


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TWhite said:


> Lol I actually the Apple idea because it will be tested and work.


So explain why the other systems in place that already do all this and way way more don't work?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

carpenter uk said:


> will it also store files locally like dropbox


Kind off. When you save a file with icloud you can only open it again with the same app you saved it or edited it with. There's ways around it but it dont function as slick as dropbox does where you can save from Apps to dropbox but still store raw data to access from any PC or phone. There's not really a comparison between icloud and dropbox as dropbox does way way way more. But the fanboys wont care as Apple have not told them they need it yet.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> So explain why the other systems in place that already do all this and way way more don't work?


I didn't say they wouldn't work.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

man, you guys,
argueing which chinese made piece of electronics is better, really makes me wonder.

and then you's go about looking for american made products just to make you feel good inside.

hypocrites.

btw apple rules microsoft sucks donkey balls, live with it


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TWhite said:


> I didn't say they wouldn't work.


But you somehow already know the Apple versions work yet are not even available yet lol

That's a true fanboy I must admit.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

brunothedog said:


> man, you guys, argueing which chinese made piece of electronics is better, really makes me wonder. and then you's go about looking for american made products just to make you feel good inside. hypocrites. btw apple rules microsoft sucks donkey balls, live with it


Hypocrite! 

"Man, you guys, argueing which chinese made piece of electronics is better,"

"Apple rules" 

Its funny how the fanboys come out the woodwork when something bad is said of their Apple gods lol


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Enough. Thread closed.


----------

